# weight and transit time not ibs



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

DDW: Excess Body Weight and Speed of Colon Transit Linked to Idiopathic Bile Acid MalabsorptionBy Mike FillonORLANDO, FL -- May 19, 2003 -- Swedish researchers may have found two related causes of idiopathic bile acid malabsorption (IBAM) -- speed of passage through the colon resulting from overweight. IBAM is often misdiagnosed as irritable bowel syndrome and results in "jet-like" watery diarrhoea.tom


----------

